# Fish Tacos onda Pellet smoker!



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2018)

Cooked @ the firehouse tonight. 
The Recipe...
Not my recipe. I got this from my cousin's friend. I am not a fan of fish tacos and NEVER order them in a restaurant, but these were amazingly good...

*Fish Taco's*
1 package of flour tortillas (16-20 count)

*For Fish:*
6-8 6oz. filets (catfish. redfish, black drum, etc... any firm white fish)
1 TBSP olive oil
juice of 1/2 a lime
1 TBSP crushed cumin seed
1 TBSP Chili powder (not mexican chili powder)
salt and pepper to taste

mix up marinate and put on fish in a ziplock bag for about 15-20 minutes.

*The Sauce:*
6 oz. plain greek yogurt
6oz. real mayo (not miracle whip)
1 TBSPS cayenne pepper
**1 TBSP dill
1 TBSP crushed cumin seed
1 fresh jalapeno pepper de-seeded and diced fine (minced)

Mix up and chill in frig. for 20-30 minutes to have ready when fish is pulled off the grill

*The Slaw:*
1/2 head of Cabbage shredded (about 4~5 cups)
cilantro to taste (2~3 TBSPS diced leaves)
Red Onion to taste (about 1/2 a medium red onion. make one cut top to root, then slice thin)
1~2 TBSPS olive oil
juice from the other half of the lime
salt and pepper to taste

Toss all slaw ingredients in a bowl and have ready when fish comes off the grill.


*To cook:*
Heat grill to med.-high heat. brush grill plates with olive oil to prevent fish from sticking.
After fish has marinated for 15~20 minutes, grill fish fillets 2-3 minutes per side. remove to plate.

Cut each fish fillet in half long way so each piece will fit onto a tortilla. Brush as much sauce on the tortilla as you like, add as much slaw as you like, roll and eat!

**I am not a fan of dill at all, but it worked very well in this sauce. Very faint and I could take it with all the other bold flavors. You could substitute tarragon if you like, it goes very well with grilled fish.


Pulled out a pack of snapper on the half shell...






Seasoned up ready to hit the pellet grill...






Hot off the grill...






The plate...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2018)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 13, 2018)

Great looking fish tacos.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2018)

Never tried them either, but they do look good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 13, 2018)

I for one am a fan of fish tacos, grilled but not deep fried, They are a wonderful change. Big like from me, they sounded great!!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 3, 2018)

Indaswamp

Just to let you know i've made these yesterday with tilapia and they were awesome.

We substituted dill and cilantro with parsley (personal preference). We ate them with corn tortilla.

Outstanding.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 3, 2018)

Thumbs up! Glad you tried them. It is a great recipe.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 3, 2018)

I sometime substitute tarragon for the dill. I might actually like it a little better....


----------

